# Which DSP would be best



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Typically I always run an aftermarket radio. However I bought a mustang, and by the time I buy all the adapters for the factory controls, dash kit, and an ever average radio, I'm up to 1,000$. Not worth it to me since I have USB, Bluetooth, and any other feature I would need on the factory deck.

So which DSP will integrate into an OEM system the best? I would tap into the signal before the factory amps obviously. But is one better for OEM use than the other? I do plan on doing 7 channels active, so it's just the radio to DSP I'm concerned about.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> Typically I always run an aftermarket radio. However I bought a mustang, and by the time I buy all the adapters for the factory controls, dash kit, and an ever average radio, I'm up to 1,000$. Not worth it to me since I have USB, Bluetooth, and any other feature I would need on the factory deck.
> 
> So which DSP will integrate into an OEM system the best? I would tap into the signal before the factory amps obviously. But is one better for OEM use than the other? I do plan on doing 7 channels active, so it's just the radio to DSP I'm concerned about.


i know the JBL MS-8 has a 7.1 surround processor. that's pretty much the extent of my knowledge. I'm asking around about HU/processor options also.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm not looking for a surround sound. Just need full control of the system. Not really after the auto tune either, even though it works extremely well from what I've read.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Helix DSP is rock solid.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

All DSP's are made to take speaker level signals and work with factory OEM units, some just need a 2 channel input and you get 8 channels. 


The DSP choice I think is more about how easy they are to use and if you are willing to connect your PC laptop to it to tune and save the changes made.


----------



## LeftEarDamage (May 26, 2014)

if you plan on doing dsp you might as well bypass the factory amp and run external amps so you can have better control n more power


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd be looking at the helix dsp or the rf 360.3 in this situation. good car to do an sq system in and I agree no point in going through the trouble of replacing the factory deck.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am looking into the Rockford. Just wasn't sure if it was the best/easiest to integrate into a factory radio. I've had the 360.3 before, but I never could get the adjustments to save.

I am upgrading everything. Already have L3V2's to go in. Need to buy my 8" for the door, DSP, and amps.


----------



## lehelke3 (Nov 7, 2009)

The best in my opinion is Mosconi/Helix and second would be Audison Bit One


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Doesn't get much better than this for $399..
miniDSP 8x8 kit | MiniDSP

Add the 10x10 Xover v1 plugin for another $10.. 
10x10 plug-in | MiniDSP

You'll also need a Laptop with REW and a Calibrated Microphone..


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't want to deal with the mini. Doesn't come with a chassis best I can tell, and from reading it I don't understand a word of the link.

So is the mosconi and helix the same DSP then?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

JSM-FA5 said:


> I don't want to deal with the mini. Doesn't come with a chassis best I can tell, and from reading it I don't understand a word of the link.
> 
> So is the mosconi and helix the same DSP then?


i think the Helix is more user friendly, but both are very good. With the helix Pro being released you see alot of HelixDSP selling used for around $400. If you are going to buy new they run about $550. Plus in the next month or so there is a cool new controller that will be available for it.

download the DSP vol 1 pdf here and read it 3 or 4 times...and you can download and demo the software. It will seem like greek at first, but trust me it gets easier and easier...and after a few times thru its actually pretty simple.

http://www.audiotec-fischer.de/cms/lng/en/dsp-pc-tool-v3.html


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

JSM-FA5 said:


> I don't want to deal with the mini. Doesn't come with a chassis best I can tell, and from reading it I don't understand a word of the link.


The enclosure is $130 but some people make one out of plexiglass..
miniDSP 2x8/8x8 Box | MiniDSP


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

Alrojoca said:


> All DSP's are made to take speaker level signals and work with factory OEM units, some just need a 2 channel input and you get 8 channels.
> 
> 
> The DSP choice I think is more about how easy they are to use and if you are willing to connect your PC laptop to it to tune and save the changes made.


If you don't need integration and you can tune, then any of them are OK. It depends mostly on what tuning tools you want.

If integration is an issue and you're integrating with a car that has an outboard amplifier (which also will have DSP), then they are NOT all the same. Many of them have speaker level inputs, but only a couple will apply any correction to the input signal. Only the MS-8 corrects for factory time alignment, and that's a big deal.

The Bit One does some frequency response correction and it sums automatically, but it doesn't correct factory time alignment. 

Some of the other ones include digital summing, but without frequency response correction or delay correction, it doesn't really work.

I think the Mosconi has an input EQ and summing.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I was under the assumption that factory amplifiers would need to be by passed or removed, and most DSP's will correct EQ and minor Freq response.

I was not aware than some car manufacturers will TA the sound.

Do manufacturers disclose they apply time delay, to their systems or it is up to the installer to find out?


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Mosconi


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> I was under the assumption that factory amplifiers would need to be bypassed or removed, and most DSP's will correct EQ and minor Freq response.
> 
> I was not aware than some car manufacturers will TA the sound.
> 
> Do manufacturers disclose they apply time delay, to their systems or it is up to the installer to find out?


A DSP converts analog signals into a digital format where they can be mathematically manipulated before being converted back to analog, that's how they cancel the time delay..
It's actually comprised of three components, ADC/DSP/DAC. 
The Cadillac CTS Audio system is by Bose and uses DSP, it has T/A..


----------



## iamstubb (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't think there is really a "best" as much as there is one for you based on how much money you want to spend. The mini2x4 comes in a chassis for mounting in a car. You can run a couple of them into good amps for cheap. Or you can spend a lot and join the forums asking how to deal with problems. Notice there aren't many "my miniDSP doesn't work" threads on this forum. But for my tastes and 2 cents, the RF 360.3 might be the next bet. Some factory amps can't tolerate anything between the HU because they are taking signals via the CANBus and doing EQ and other functions at the amp rather than the HU. Make sure that isn't the case with yours.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I do plan to tap into the signal prior to the factory amps. I'm doing the install at once so I'll have new amps already to run the signal too. 

I know all DSP's do the same thing, you just pay for ease of use, having a controller or not, and a few other things. (For sale of argument just assume.) I just didn't know if one was easier to integrate with an oem system over another.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

If you are bypassing the factory amp, then frequency response and delay correction may not be necessary. 

However, many OE systems provide fixed level audio from the head unit to the amplifier and volume, bass, treble, balance and fader are accomplished in the amplifier using a data signal from the radio. That data signal may be transmitted over the CAN bus, J1850 or a proprietary signal that's only connected between the radio and the amplifier. In addition, door chimes, other warning buzzers, bluetooth hands free and the navigation prompts may also be contained in or passed through the amp independent of the radio. Bypassing the amp may render any or all of these functions inoperable. 

If the radio is fixed level out, then the radio's volume control will no longer control the level of the sound and you'll need a DSP that has a controller for volume or you'll have to install a potentiometer as a level control between the radio and the DSP.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Integration with OEM is one part of the story, keep in mind your tuning needs as well. If you're a fill it, shut it and forget it type, you will probably need a unit that does auto tune and the MS-8 still has the best 'auto tune' out there.

If on the other hand you're comfortable with manual tuning or are willing to devote a year so just learning to use it, get one that offers a ton of manual features. Stuff like the Helix dsp/pro or the 360.3 etc.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

So if someone doesn't want to spend time learning to calibrate, would the JBL MS-8 be the best option for street prices under $600?


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

CZ Eddie said:


> So if someone doesn't want to spend time learning to calibrate, would the JBL MS-8 be the best option for street prices under $600?


If you don't want to learn, or tweak, or pay someone else to do it, then the MS-8 is pretty much your only alternative.


----------



## CZ Eddie (Feb 26, 2012)

K, thanks.
That's what I figured. 

I *should* learn but just have waaay too many projects on my table right now.


----------

